# Emulateur ipod/iphone



## Dan le breton (30 Novembre 2009)

Question posée en juin mais des polemiques deplacées ont fusées, je relance la question plus calmement
J'ai des petits enfants (6ans) et sur l'ipod de ma fille on a des jeux super pour les petits cependant jouer a 3 sur le ipod , dur d'autant que ma fille l'emmene au travail
si je pouvais emuler le ipod ou iphone sur le mac (il y en a 3 a la maison) je pourrai faire jouer les enfants sur les logiciels achetés chez Apple, en effet les jeux Mac en francais pour petit sont dur a trouver sur mac et ne sont pas plethores de plus les petits se lassent vite d'un jeu, alors que sur le ipod il y a du choix (pas cher)
Certain diront que noel pourrait amener des ipod à chacun( merci aux donateurs) mais la question reste posée
Merci de reponses sans polemique degradante
kenavo


----------



## Grenade (30 Novembre 2009)

Alors sans polémique 
Il n'existe à ce jour aucun émulateur iPhone/iPod.

Le simulateur qui est fourni par Apple dans sa suite de développement : Xcode est utilisé pour les activités de debuggage et il faut donc disposer du code de l'application.

De plus, les certains jeux iPhone tirent avantage de la plateforme sur laquelle ils tournent (vibration, orientation de l'appareil, ...) les passer sur un ordinateur de bureau n'aurait pas de sens.

Par exemple, j'ai mon fiston de 3 ans qui adore Ocarina ou Enigmo, donc je lui laisse mon iPhone de temps en temps : bien obligé


----------



## Dan le breton (30 Novembre 2009)

Grenade, merci de cette reponse claire mais qui me desole tant pis
Il va me falloir rechercher dans ma vielle logitheque si des jeux sous systeme 7 ou 8 peuvent etre activés?
Et je vais esperer que d'ici peu quelqu'un trouvera, cela c'est bien fait pour amiga etc...
Merci et bon jeux
kenavo


----------

